# ammonia burns



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

does neone have pictures of or can describe what ammonia burns look like and where they effect the piranha.


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

cmon someone must know sumtin bout this .... we are on piranha-fury for god sakes...doesnt neone know bout fish?


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

bump...


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

it effects the eyes and gills from my experience my piraya got ammonia burn whilst someone was looking after my tank as i was on holiday the piraya had growths on its eyes which went back to normal after constant small water changes and removal of the food which was left in my tank trapped under some bogwood.
i have no pics and the piraya only had eye problems as i did not let it get to far but it does affect the gills also but what else i'm not too sure
dixon


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

do the eye burns ever heal and how bad do they effect the piranha...how long would the fish have to be in ammonia to actually feel the effects?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Heartless-Dealer said:


> do the eye burns ever heal and how bad do they effect the piranha...how long would the fish have to be in ammonia to actually feel the effects?


 well the eye burns on my piraya healed up ok but it was probably due to me acting fast even though i thought it was a wound at first i still treated it by adding salt and doing a water change gravel vac (when i found the uneaten food) then 10% water changes for a week.
as for how long i am not so sure i dont now which feed the uneaten food was from as i was away and my other pygos and pleco were unharmed from what i could see so possibly different fish my be affected quicker than others so maybe no real answer to that one.
the gills actually become inflamed and i would expect it would harm the fish permenantly if left for too long.
dixon


----------

